# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  بمونم پشت کنکور یا ... ؟

## Poorya.Mo

سلام...

من به خاطر فشار مدرسه و امتحانات پیش دانشگاهی نه پارسال درست خوندم و 
نه امسال هنوز چیزی خوندم برای کنکور.

رتبه ای که میتونم بیارم در حد پیام نوره یا دانشگاه آزاد

حالا بمونم پشت کنکور واسه دولتی یا 
برم همین دانشگاها واسه ارشد بخونم و برم دولتی ؟

اصلا میشه از پیام نور یا آزاد قبول شد دولتی تهران ؟؟؟ یا خیلی وضعم خراب میشه ؟
رشته مد نظر حقوق

مرسی

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام...
> 
> من به خاطر فشار مدرسه و امتحانات پیش دانشگاهی نه پارسال درست خوندم و 
> نه امسال هنوز چیزی خوندم برای کنکور.
> 
> رتبه ای که میتونم بیارم در حد پیام نوره یا دانشگاه آزاد
> 
> حالا بمونم پشت کنکور واسه دولتی یا 
> برم همین دانشگاها واسه ارشد بخونم و برم دولتی ؟
> ...


سلام عزیز 
هیچی نخوندی؟اصلا شروع نکردی؟حقوقم میخوای؟اونم دولتی؟تهران؟
توصیه میکنم یک سال بمونی بخونی تا بتونی قبول شی-اگه از الان شروع کنی میتونی یکم از خواسته هاتو کم کنی و بهشون برسی :Yahoo (94):

----------


## abraham

> سلام...
> 
> من به خاطر فشار مدرسه و امتحانات پیش دانشگاهی نه پارسال درست خوندم و 
> نه امسال هنوز چیزی خوندم برای کنکور.
> 
> رتبه ای که میتونم بیارم در حد پیام نوره یا دانشگاه آزاد
> 
> حالا بمونم پشت کنکور واسه دولتی یا 
> برم همین دانشگاها واسه ارشد بخونم و برم دولتی ؟
> ...


سلام داداش 

  رشته ی حقوق به دانشگاه نیست که باس پارتی داشته باشی مثلا یکی از دوستام باباش کارمند دادگستری بود 94کنکور داد رتبه4000منطقه3 حقوق پیام نور شهر خودمون (داغون هر هفته یه جلسه کلاس دارن فک کنم)بعدش داخل دادگستری هم به صورت پاره وقت مشغوله فردا هم استخدام. یه دوست دیگم 300 منطقه3 حقوق بیرجند رفت اما قطعا بیکاره چون از خانواده ی ضعیف بود...اما اگه بتونین بورسیه علوم قضایی بشین بحثش جداست.....موفق و مءید باشید

----------


## Poorya.Mo

> سلام عزیز 
> هیچی نخوندی؟اصلا شروع نکردی؟حقوقم میخوای؟اونم دولتی؟تهران؟
> توصیه میکنم یک سال بمونی بخونی تا بتونی قبول شی-اگه از الان شروع کنی میتونی یکم از خواسته هاتو کم کنی و بهشون برسی


نه دیگه منظورم این بود
بمونم یک سال برای دولتی
یا برم آزاد یا پیام نور ، و برای ارشد بخونم برم دولتی

----------


## Poorya.Mo

> سلام داداش 
> 
>   رشته ی حقوق به دانشگاه نیست که باس پارتی داشته باشی مثلا یکی از دوستام باباش کارمند دادگستری بود 94کنکور داد رتبه4000منطقه3 حقوق پیام نور شهر خودمون (داغون هر هفته یه جلسه کلاس دارن فک کنم)بعدش داخل دادگستری هم به صورت پاره وقت مشغوله فردا هم استخدام. یه دوست دیگم 300 منطقه3 حقوق بیرجند رفت اما قطعا بیکاره چون از خانواده ی ضعیف بود...اما اگه بتونین بورسیه علوم قضایی بشین بحثش جداست.....موفق و مءید باشید


سلام عزیز.
نه من دنبال استخدام جایی نیستم که نیاز به پارتی باشه
من هدفم وکالته. که فقط با صلاحیت بهش میرسن.
حتی بورسیه علوم قضایی هم فقط رتبه های عالی رو میپذیرن. البته من دنبال اون نیستم

من نمیدونم بمونم یک سال برای دولتی بخونم

یا برم آزاد مثلا ، بعد کارشناسی ارشد انشالله برم دولتی. البته اگه بهش ! چون نمیدونم

----------


## Ali.N

> نه دیگه منظورم این بود
> بمونم یک سال برای دولتی
> یا برم آزاد یا پیام نور ، و برای ارشد بخونم برم دولتی


اگه میتونی و میدونی میخونی که بمون100درصد
اما اگه نه که خوب نه دیگه برو ازاد یا پیام نور

----------


## Revival

اگه توی خودت اینو نمیبینی که بشینی بخونی نمون ... چون عمرت هدر میره

هر کسی خودشو بهتر میشناسه

----------


## abraham

> سلام داداش 
> 
>   رشته ی حقوق به دانشگاه نیست که باس پارتی داشته باشی مثلا یکی از دوستام باباش کارمند دادگستری بود 94کنکور داد رتبه4000منطقه3 حقوق پیام نور شهر خودمون (داغون هر هفته یه جلسه کلاس دارن فک کنم)بعدش داخل دادگستری هم به صورت پاره وقت مشغوله فردا هم استخدام. یه دوست دیگم 300 منطقه3 حقوق بیرجند رفت اما قطعا بیکاره چون از خانواده ی ضعیف بود...اما اگه بتونین بورسیه علوم قضایی بشین بحثش جداست.....موفق و مءید باشید


آها اگه اینطوری  میخوای  لیسانس دانشگاه تهران (یا لااقل دانشگاه های مادر)برو راه واست بازه...به نظر من که بمونی بهتره البته اگه مردونه بخونی

----------


## Masoume

> سلام...
> 
> من به خاطر فشار مدرسه و امتحانات پیش دانشگاهی نه پارسال درست خوندم و 
> نه امسال هنوز چیزی خوندم برای کنکور.
> 
> رتبه ای که میتونم بیارم در حد پیام نوره یا دانشگاه آزاد
> 
> حالا بمونم پشت کنکور واسه دولتی یا 
> برم همین دانشگاها واسه ارشد بخونم و برم دولتی ؟
> ...



فک کنم مدرک ازاد و دولتی فرقی نداره....
خب چ کاریه؟اگ مایشو داری برو ازاد

----------


## _7challenger6_

اگر میخوای بمونی که امسالو نخونی بهتره که نمونی .پشت علاقه ها موفق میشن نه پشت کنکوریها. تلاشت رو امسال بکن در مورد پشت کنکور موندت بعد از کنکور تصمیم بگیر.

----------


## hanjera

تو کلاس ما 15 نفر موندن پشت کنکور..11 نفر رفتن بهمن ازاد ثبت نام کردن رفتن..
4 نفر موندن ! که یکیش کلا بیخیال شده و رفته تو تعمیرات موبایل داره کار میکنه..3 نفر مونده !
بستگی داره بخوای بخونی یا نه!
مثلا الان شور و شوق میگیره و میگی اره میخونم..یه جوری میخونم که بهترین رتبه رو میارم و اینا...اما موقعش برسه حال نداری یا میگی هنوز زیاد مونده به کنکور..چشمتو باز میکنی میبینی ای داد..اسفند اومده هیچی نخوندی..شروع میکنی به خوندن..عید میشه،میگی 15 روزو بزار حال کنم! بعدش دیگه حال نمیاد..تا اردیبهشت.میخوای بخونی که درس ها انباشته شدن رو همخ...و نمیدونی چیکار کنی :Yahoo (39): 
منم شانس اوردم اواخر اذر اوایل دی سرم به سنگ خورد و حواسم اومد سرجاش و شروع کردم به خوندن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Poorya.Mo

> اگه میتونی و میدونی میخونی که بمون100درصد
> اما اگه نه که خوب نه دیگه برو ازاد یا پیام نور





> اگه توی خودت اینو نمیبینی که بشینی بخونی نمون ... چون عمرت هدر میره
> 
> هر کسی خودشو بهتر میشناسه






> فک کنم مدرک ازاد و دولتی فرقی نداره....
> خب چ کاریه؟اگ مایشو داری برو ازاد





> اگر میخوای بمونی که امسالو نخونی بهتره که نمونی .پشت علاقه ها موفق میشن نه پشت کنکوریها. تلاشت رو امسال بکن در مورد پشت کنکور موندت بعد از کنکور تصمیم بگیر.





> تو کلاس ما 15 نفر موندن پشت کنکور..11 نفر رفتن بهمن ازاد ثبت نام کردن رفتن..
> 4 نفر موندن ! که یکیش کلا بیخیال شده و رفته تو تعمیرات موبایل داره کار میکنه..3 نفر مونده !
> بستگی داره بخوای بخونی یا نه!
> مثلا الان شور و شوق میگیره و میگی اره میخونم..یه جوری میخونم که بهترین رتبه رو میارم و اینا...اما موقعش برسه حال نداری یا میگی هنوز زیاد مونده به کنکور..چشمتو باز میکنی میبینی ای داد..اسفند اومده هیچی نخوندی..شروع میکنی به خوندن..عید میشه،میگی 15 روزو بزار حال کنم! بعدش دیگه حال نمیاد..تا اردیبهشت.میخوای بخونی که درس ها انباشته شدن رو همخ...و نمیدونی چیکار کنی
> منم شانس اوردم اواخر اذر اوایل دی سرم به سنگ خورد و حواسم اومد سرجاش و شروع کردم به خوندن


سلام دوستان. من وقتتون رو زیاد نمیگیرم و سریع پاسخ میدم.
راستش ما یک مشاور داشتیم چند بار قبل عید گفت بخونید برنامه هم داد خیلی هم خوب بود حتی میگفت میشه در حد 1000 اورد ولی خوب ما نخوندیم و ...

من پارسال اصلا کلاس کنکور ثبت نام نکردم و هنوزم نرفتم. 
قصدم برای موندن اینه که از اول تابستون کلاس قلمچی بنویسم. که یک عامل باشه برای چسبیدن به درس و بعد طبق برنامش پیش برم. 
مثلا روزی هفت ساعت. طوری که خسته نشم و هم این که پیوسته ادامه بدم.
خیلی ها گفتن نمیشه و بد میشه و ... ولی آخه واقعا من فرصت نداشتم امسال بخونم همش استرس امتحانا و مدرسه بود که. 

مطمئنم سال دیگه میتونم دانشگاه دولتی خوب قبول بشم. نمیگم دقیق فلان رتبه رو میارم ولی مطمئنم از تابستون بخونم 
میشه نتیجه خوبی کسب کرد. 

علاقمم فقط حقوقه . حالا دانشگاه میگن فرق نمیکنه
ولی خوب حداقل بشه در آیندهوکالت و استادی رو انجام بدم. 
یعنی نمیشه با دانشگاه آزاد ادامه داد و رفت دانشگاه های دولتی برای تحصیلات تکمیلی ؟ و بعد به اهداف رسید ؟

----------


## Frigidsoul

جدی اگه برای خودت ارزش قائلی بخون.اگه میدونی قبول نمیشی بازم بخون .چون بعد کنکور احساس پشیمونی آدمو آزار میده و همون برای پشت کنکور خوندنم سخت میشه برات پس بخونی بهتره.

----------


## Mr Sky

*هزاران نفر پشت کنکور موندن و موفق شدن..هزاران نفر پشت کنکور موندن و موفق نشدن........پس بر اساس تجربه دیگران تصمیم گیری نکن*

----------


## ah.at

*والا من تنها چیزی که از این تاپیک خوندم هنوانش بود ...

فقط اینو بهت میگم : نه . نمون .

خودم سومین کنکورمه .*

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام...
> 
> من به خاطر فشار مدرسه و امتحانات پیش دانشگاهی نه پارسال درست خوندم و 
> نه امسال هنوز چیزی خوندم برای کنکور.
> 
> رتبه ای که میتونم بیارم در حد پیام نوره یا دانشگاه آزاد
> 
> حالا بمونم پشت کنکور واسه دولتی یا 
> برم همین دانشگاها واسه ارشد بخونم و برم دولتی ؟
> ...


از الان شروع کن برا سراسری سال بعد
+آزاد هم آوردی بردار برو باو :Yahoo (83):

----------


## zeynab_3

با خودت سنگاتو وا بکن. . اگه میخونی اگه میتونی رتبه درخوری بیاری که ارزش یه سال هدر عمرو داشته باشه. .اگه میترکونی بمون !!حتما بمون. .

----------


## mahdi100

بستگی به خودتان دارد

----------


## Poorya.Mo

> با خودت سنگاتو وا بکن. . اگه میخونی اگه میتونی رتبه درخوری بیاری که ارزش یه سال هدر عمرو داشته باشه. .اگه میترکونی بمون !!حتما بمون. .


نمره های نهاییم که البته پایینه
نه نمیتونم بترکونم.
برم آزاد همون  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## ehsan_yany

به نظرم به دانشگاه فکر نکن. اینجا ایرانه. فرق زیادی نداره دانشگاه تهران بخونی یا آزاد شهر کوچیک. خصوصا برای حقوق. چون منابع یکی هستن. به نظر من همون آزاد یا پیام نور امسال قبول بشید بهتره تا یک سال پشت کنکور بمونید.
در عوض میتونید برای ارشد جبران کنید و دانشگاه مدنظرتون قبول بشید.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dr_mary

> به نظرم به دانشگاه فکر نکن. اینجا ایرانه. فرق زیادی نداره دانشگاه تهران بخونی یا آزاد شهر کوچیک. خصوصا برای حقوق. چون منابع یکی هستن. به نظر من همون آزاد یا پیام نور امسال قبول بشید بهتره تا یک سال پشت کنکور بمونید.
> در عوض میتونید برای ارشد جبران کنید و دانشگاه مدنظرتون قبول بشید.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


سلام 
آره درسته، اینجا ایرانه، ولی اون چهار تا آدم و استادی که تو دانشگاه تهران دور و بر آدمو میگیرن با آدمایی که تو دانشگاه آزاد یا پیام نور یه شهر کوچیک پیدا میشن خیلی فرق دارن! در ضمن ارشد هم یه امتحانه؛ واسه اونم باید زحمت کشید،تازه چه بسا سخت تر و بدتر که منبع سوالات دقیق مشخص نیست. 

Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk

----------


## Poorya.Mo

> سلام 
> آره درسته، اینجا ایرانه، ولی اون چهار تا آدم و استادی که تو دانشگاه تهران دور و بر آدمو میگیرن با آدمایی که تو دانشگاه آزاد یا پیام نور یه شهر کوچیک پیدا میشن خیلی فرق دارن! در ضمن ارشد هم یه امتحانه؛ واسه اونم باید زحمت کشید،تازه چه بسا سخت تر و بدتر که منبع سوالات دقیق مشخص نیست. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


البته آزاد اراک جزء خوب های دانشگاه های آزاده

حقیقت در مورد خودم دانشگاه تهران که نمیتونم سال دیگه هم حقوق قبول بشم چون فقط زیر 200 میگیره
ولی خوب شاید بتونم دولتی شهرستان قبول بشم...

حالا دیگه چقدر فرق دولتی شهرستان های دیگست با آزاد خودمون نمیدونم.
متاسفانه دولتی اراک رشته خوب نداره وگرنه همین جا خیلی امکانات خوبی داره

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ehsan_yany


به نظرم به دانشگاه فکر نکن. اینجا ایرانه. فرق زیادی نداره دانشگاه تهران بخونی یا آزاد شهر کوچیک. خصوصا برای حقوق. چون منابع یکی هستن. به نظر من همون آزاد یا پیام نور امسال قبول بشید بهتره تا یک سال پشت کنکور بمونید.
در عوض میتونید برای ارشد جبران کنید و دانشگاه مدنظرتون قبول بشید.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


عجب حرف عجیبی.......درس خوندن تو دانشگاهی مثل تهران هزاران در به روی آدم باز میکنه و نگرشتو کامل عوض میکنه....*

----------


## ZOLFA

حقوق که ازاد بدون کنکور ثبت نام میکنه...
مهمش این ازمون وکالته....که اللن همه پشتش میمونن....
البته دانشگاه خیلی مهمه
______
من کسی رو میشناختم سال اولش تا دو مدرسه بود از اون ورم میومد میرفت این کلسای الکی به درد نخپر تا شب...یقول خودش فشار روش بودو خسته بود اینا کنکور داد ....اونظوری نشد که میخپاست گفت یکسال میمنونم: مثلا موند. .... همش توی دور همس ها مهمونی ها و سفز و خریدو اینظور فعالیت ها....رتبش دو نیم برابر شد...
کسیم بود که.مونث خونث یرنامه داشت قوی بود رتبشو یک سوم کرد
ایا ادم یکسال موندن هستید؟؟؟ جلوی تفریحات میتپنید مقاومت کنید؟ حاضرید از دوست ها و فوتبال و پارک اینا بگذرید؟؟! حوصله درس خوندن یک سال تماام روزی حداقل 8 9 ساعت رو دارید؟؟؟ ...اگز جوابتون بله هست بمونید . ...البته واقع بینانه تصمیم بگیرید ، تصور نکنید که می تونید ، مطمن شید....

----------


## raha..

منم شرایطم درست مثل تو....
با این تفاوت که رشته دبیرستانم ریاضیه و حالا میخام تجربی بدم...و حتما میخام برم دانشگاه تهران...حتی بهشتی هم نه....
اما نا امید نشدم؛ هنوز 75 روز مونده تا کنکور 
خدا رو چه دیدی اگه بخاد با تلاش هایی که من امروز میکنم قبول میشم
به خداتوکل کن وتلاش کن
به امید سال دیگه هم نشین اگ شروع کنی و قبول نشی حداقلش اینه که عادت به مطالعه می کنی 
اما اینجوری : قبولی سال دیگه هم بعیده....

----------


## Poorya.Mo

> حقوق که ازاد بدون کنکور ثبت نام میکنه...
> مهمش این ازمون وکالته....که اللن همه پشتش میمونن....
> البته دانشگاه خیلی مهمه
> ______
> من کسی رو میشناختم سال اولش تا دو مدرسه بود از اون ورم میومد میرفت این کلسای الکی به درد نخپر تا شب...یقول خودش فشار روش بودو خسته بود اینا کنکور داد ....اونظوری نشد که میخپاست گفت یکسال میمنونم: مثلا موند. .... همش توی دور همس ها مهمونی ها و سفز و خریدو اینظور فعالیت ها....رتبش دو نیم برابر شد...
> کسیم بود که.مونث خونث یرنامه داشت قوی بود رتبشو یک سوم کرد
> ایا ادم یکسال موندن هستید؟؟؟ جلوی تفریحات میتپنید مقاومت کنید؟ حاضرید از دوست ها و فوتبال و پارک اینا بگذرید؟؟! حوصله درس خوندن یک سال تماام روزی حداقل 8 9 ساعت رو دارید؟؟؟ ...اگز جوابتون بله هست بمونید . ...البته واقع بینانه تصمیم بگیرید ، تصور نکنید که می تونید ، مطمن شید....


فکر کنم یک سال وقتی بمونم دیگه هیچ دوستی نمونه !
چون اکثرا با دوستان مدرسه تفریح و پارک و ... میرفتیم
یک سال هم میخوام سعی بکنم طبق برنامه و آزمون های قلمچی پیش برم
که درس ها رو مرتب بخونم و پیشرفت رو ببینم.
حتی یک خونه جدا هم بگیرم !! فقط برم اونجا درس بخونم بیام
 ولی خوب نمیدونم واقعا خیلی فرق داره ؟ یا همین آزاد رو بچسبم و. خوب بخونم کارشناسی رو

----------


## F.amin

اگه درنیومدی حتما بمون

Sent from my K019 using Tapatalk

----------


## erica

به نظر من هر کس به  اینده اش فک میکنه و به دانشگاه مور علاقش فک میکنه   بهتره بمونه

----------


## erica

من اگه امسال رتبه خوبی نیارم حتما میمونم

----------


## zeynab_3

> نمره های نهاییم که البته پایینه
> نه نمیتونم بترکونم.
> برم آزاد همون


نمره پایین نهایی بهونه خوبی نیس. .با تلاش معدل پوشیده میشه !!

----------


## Poorya.Mo

> نمره پایین نهایی بهونه خوبی نیس. .با تلاش معدل پوشیده میشه !!


معدلم 13/50
واقعا با تلاش مثلا در حد هزار میشه ؟

----------


## sina a

ببين عزيز اين خودتي كه بايد تصميم بگيري اما من كه خودم الان كنكوري هستم به هيچ وجه پشت كنكور نمي مونم چون مطمئنم سال بعد حوصله ي درس خوندن ندارم


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## arghazavi

سلام
اگه واقعن ب هدفت ایمان داری بمون اگه مطمعنی ک حقت این نیست..اگه واقعن تموم تلاشتو میکنی...
حتمن هم موفق میشی..
ولی باید مطمعن باشی ب هدفت میرسی و اونقدر هدفتو دوس داشه باشی ک بخای این هزینه رو یعنی عمرتو براش بزاری:-)

فرستاده شده از SM-G361Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------

